
Show HN: It's 2018 and js-cookie still fully supports IE 6 - fagnerbrack
https://github.com/js-cookie/js-cookie/pull/401#issuecomment-366165999
======
fagnerbrack
Here's the background for the plan to move away from IE 6:
[https://github.com/js-cookie/js-cookie/issues/370](https://github.com/js-
cookie/js-cookie/issues/370)

Here's a summary showing how I saw the community to move away from IE 6:

* SauceLabs stopped supporting IE 6. * QUnit stopped supporting IE 6. * grunt-contrib-uglify started failing because they stopped supporting oldIE by default. * The Mozilla polyfill (link above), somehow doesn't work in BrowserStack but worked in Sauce Labs before they removed IE 6 support.

The reason why we kept supporting IE 6 is mostly out of fun. There's not a lot
of work to support that, it's mostly testing and avoid using a couple of newer
features such as "const", "let", "forEach", etc.

As a side-effect, I was able to see this transition up to a point where we're
getting more and more without options.

I wonder when there will be no more knowledge of IE 6 and newcomers will just
wonder how development was at that time.

Have we reached that point already?

This journey was extremely fun.

------
cannedslime
... And thats a good thing!

